# GABA Body Fat Inhibitor



## *Bio* (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.ergo-log.com/gaba-body-fat-inhibitor-insulin-booster.html


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 19, 2020)

*Bio* said:


> https://www.ergo-log.com/gaba-body-fat-inhibitor-insulin-booster.html



We are all after some additional fat loss. This study certainly showed that GABA could be effective. Cheap enough to give it a run for a few months to experiment.


----------



## Thermo (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm always one chasing an extra couple percentages in bf reduction, but this would be a good go-to while bulking, calories up to build, perhaps not so much fat to lose.


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 24, 2020)

If anyone ends up giving it a legit run I would love to hear more feedback.


----------



## GearPro (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m curious if anyone read it they way I did; it was a little ambiguous toward the end. It sounded more to me that it was effective at preventing fat accumulation, but didn’t really say specifically that it improves fat reduction. If so, those are 2 very different things. Did it read like that to anyone else?


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 29, 2020)

GearPro said:


> I’m curious if anyone read it they way I did; it was a little ambiguous toward the end. It sounded more to me that it was effective at preventing fat accumulation, but didn’t really say specifically that it improves fat reduction. If so, those are 2 very different things. Did it read like that to anyone else?



Yes.  That's why the title of the thread is body fat inhibitor.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 31, 2020)

I've experimented with GABA for Years. Mainly for mood support and growth hormone release. What I have found is that Picamilon is much more effective. Gaba by itself does not cross the blood brain barrier. Picamilon is a combo of GABA and niacinamide.  Together it crosses over very well. I have not experienced fat loss per say but it does curb my appetite and give me a good refreshed feeling in the morning. Combine Picamilon and tryptophan for the WIN.


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 31, 2020)

BigBob said:


> I've experimented with GABA for Years. Mainly for mood support and growth hormone release. What I have found is that Picamilon is much more effective. *Gaba by itself does not cross the blood brain barrier.* Picamilon is a combo of GABA and niacinamide.  Together it crosses over very well. I have not experienced fat loss per say but it does curb my appetite and give me a good refreshed feeling in the morning. Combine Picamilon and tryptophan for the WIN.



Not so fast.

" Interestingly, GABA has long been thought to be unable to cross the blood–brain barrier (BBB), which raises questions about the mechanisms of action behind such beneficial effects (Roberts et al., 1958; Van Gelder and Elliott, 1958; Kuriyama and Sze, 1971; Knudsen et al., 1988). Through what mechanisms do these products exert their action? Do they rely on a placebo effect only? Do they exert an effect through peripheral effects outside of the brain? Or is GABA able to cross the BBB after all?

The current paper aims to give a succinct overview of recent understanding of GABA’s BBB permeability (Blood–Brain Barrier Permeability), the role of GABA in treatment of diseases (GABA, Diseases, and Treatment), its role as a food supplement (GABA as a Food Supplement), and the possibility that this food supplement might affect the central nervous system through an effect on the enteric nervous system (Enteric Nervous System Effects of GABA)."

Here' the link to the study... https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4594160/


----------



## BigBob (Feb 4, 2020)

No argument here. I  just like the picamilon because with the niacin molecule it takes the doubt away. And for years all i heard was that it doesn't cross over.


----------



## Xxplosive (Feb 19, 2020)

Theoretically, would this be good to take at night with a pre-bed time meal to be able to get in the calories needed to grow and limit how much of it gets stored as fat?


----------



## Jim550 (Feb 19, 2020)

Xxplosive said:


> Theoretically, would this be good to take at night with a pre-bed time meal to be able to get in the calories needed to grow and limit how much of it gets stored as fat?



It seems like it from what I read.

 I might try some myself to help with inhibiting bf.  Plus I could use something to help me for sleep, since my surgery I only sleep for a couple hrs at a time .  Any info on dosing to get the desired bf inhibitor effect?


----------



## BigBob (Feb 21, 2020)

100-200mg for sleep. Much more than that can have the opposite effect. I took 500mg and could not sleep for like 2 hours.

https://thesleepdoctor.com/2018/06/19/understanding-gaba/


----------



## striffe (Feb 28, 2020)

Growth hormone isoform responses to GABA ingestion at rest and after exercise.

Powers ME1, Yarrow JF, McCoy SC, Borst SE.



Author information


Abstract

Oral administration of the amino acid/inhibitory neurotransmitter gamma aminobutyric acid (GABA) reportedly elevates resting serum growth hormone (GH) concentrations.

PURPOSE: 

To test the hypothesis that GABA ingestion stimulates immunoreactive GH (irGH) and immunofunctional GH (ifGH) release at rest and that GABA augments the resistance exercise-induced irGH/ifGH responses.

METHODS: 

Eleven resistance-trained men (18-30 yr) participated in this ran***ized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, crossover study. During each experimental bout, participants ingested either 3 g of GABA or sucrose placebo (P), followed either by resting or resistance exercise sessions. Fasting venous blood samples were acquired immediately before and at 15, 30, 45, 60, 75, and 90 min after GABA or P ingestion and were assayed for irGH and ifGH.

RESULTS: 

At rest, GABA ingestion elevated both irGH and ifGH compared with placebo. Specifically, peak concentrations of both hormones were elevated by about 400%, and the area under the curve (AUC) was elevated by about 375% (P < 0.05). Resistance exercise (EX-P) elevated time-point (15-60 min) irGH and ifGH concentrations compared with rest (P < 0.05). The combination of GABA and resistance exercise (EX-GABA) also elevated the peak, AUC, and the 15- to 60-min time-point irGH and ifGH responses compared with resting conditions (P < 0.05). Additionally, 200% greater irGH (P < 0.01) and 175% greater ifGH (P < 0.05) concentrations were observed in the EX-GABA than in the EX-P condition, 30 min after ingestion. GABA ingestion did not alter the irGH to ifGH ratio, and, under all conditions, ifGH represented approximately 50% of irGH.

CONCLUSIONS: 

Our data indicate that ingested GABA elevates resting and postexercise irGH and ifGH concentrations. The extent to which irGH/ifGH secretion contributes to skeletal muscle hypertrophy is unknown, although augmenting the postexercise irGH/ifGH response may improve resistance training-induced muscular adaptations.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 28, 2020)

BIO, thanks for posting this. I just purchased a monthly script at Amazon.


----------



## GearPro (Feb 29, 2020)

Good stuff here


----------



## FIRE0808 (Mar 5, 2020)

Is there any benefits if its used before workout?


----------

